# iPad en voiture simone !



## mistik (13 Avril 2010)

Vous avez une Toyota, vous avez un iPad alors tout vous est possible :

ici

Source : Youtube avec SoundMan car audio


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2010)

Il vient de poster la deuxieme partie de sa modification, mais il lui reste encore du boulot, parce que franchement le coté gros bouton pour le son à gauche ce n'est pas choli choli


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2010)

C'est quand même fou de par cette manipulation hasardeuse perdre d'un coup la garantie de l'iPad mais surtout de celle de la Toyota (...) le monde des geeks est fantastique !


----------



## ikeke (15 Avril 2010)

mistik a dit:


> C'est quand même fou de par cette manipulation hasardeuse perdre d'un coup la garantie de l'iPad mais surtout de celle de la Toyota (...) le monde des geeks est fantastique !


 
Comment ça perdre la garantie de l'ipad ? il ne modifie pas son ipad, il reste tout à fait standard me semble t'il, non ?


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2010)

Le risque, c'est peut-être la température. Dans une voiture il peut faire très chaud ou très froid...

iPad:
Operating temperature: 32° to 95° F (0° to 35° C)
Nonoperating temperature: -4° to 113° F (-20° to 45° C)


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2010)

CBi a dit:


> Le risque, c'est peut-être la température. Dans une voiture il peut faire très chaud ou très froid...
> 
> iPad:
> Operating temperature: 32° to 95° F (0° to 35° C)
> Nonoperating temperature: -4° to 113° F (-20° to 45° C)


Et l'on a connu un épisode glacial (notamment) en France où l'on a atteint facilement les -15 voire -20 degrés celsius !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------

(...) perdoname : "l'hiver dernier"


----------



## fransik (16 Avril 2010)

bonsoir, 


CBi a dit:


> Le risque, c'est peut-être la température. Dans une voiture il peut faire très chaud ou très froid...
> 
> iPad:
> Operating temperature: 32° to 95° F (0° to 35° C)
> Nonoperating temperature: -4° to 113° F (-20° to 45° C)


hormis le risque de vol, le iPad ne serait _pas_ à demeure dans le véhicule, il semble tout à fait envisageable de le prendre avec soi en quittant bord


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> hormis le risque de vol, le iPad ne serait _pas_ à demeure dans le véhicule, il semble tout à fait envisageable de le prendre avec soi en quittant bord


Et il est plus facile d'emmener avec soi dans son salon un iPad qu'une Toyota n'est-il pas ?


----------



## fransik (17 Avril 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et il est plus facile d'emmener avec soi dans son salon un iPad qu'une Toyota n'est-il pas ?


Pour le coup ça dépend de surtout de ton salon ou de ta Toyota


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> Pour le coup ça dépend de surtout de ton salon ou de ta Toyota


C'est vite vu je n'ai pas de ranch ni de grosse ferme donc pas de Toyota inside ni d'iPad incanapé


----------

